# Wo sind die Schematas abzulegen?



## puck (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
eine Frage: ich möchte mit JDOM XML-Dokumente parsen.
Dazu muß ich ein zunächst SAXBuilder-Objekt anlegen:


```
SAXBuilder builder = new SAXBuilder("org.apache.xerces.parsers.SAXParser", true); 
	builder.setFeature( "http://apache.org/xml/features/validation/schema", true);
	 builder.setProperty(
			  "http://apache.org/xml/properties/schema/external-schemaLocation",
			  "http://www.w3.org/2001/12/soap-envelope soap-envelope.xsd" + " " +
...
```
Dann muß ich wohl einen Namespace für mein Schema anlegen? 
Sagen wir mal es heist "http://www.uni-mainz.de/imbei/schema" Aber der Wert soll ja die URL sein, in dem die Schema abgelegt sind.
Ich möchte dieses Schema von einem Servlet aus aufrufen, also in einer Tomcat-Umgebung. Wo empfielt es sich diese selbst erstellten Schemata abzulegen, und wie kann man diese dann refferenzieren?

Vielen Dank

Gruss Christian


----------



## byte (11. Mai 2006)

Ist doch wurscht, wo Du sie ablegst, sie müssen nur für den Parser zugänglich sein. Ob das nun lokal und global (irgendwo im Netz) ist, interessiert dabei nicht.

Du kannst sie z.b. irgendwo im lokalen Dateisystem ablegen und dann folgendermaßen darauf referenzieren:


```
new File("blub.xsd").toURI().toString()
```


----------



## puck (1. Jun 2006)

Sorry die Verzögerung, aber ich musste mich wieder um andere Dinge kümmern.
Einerlei...
Ich habe das ganze folgendermaßen realisiert:

```
String myschema = new File("C:\\Dokumente und Einstellungen\\chris\\Eigene Dateien\\Vortrag.tsd").toURI().toString();
	SAXBuilder builder = new SAXBuilder("org.apache.xerces.parsers.SAXParser", true); 
	builder.setFeature ( "http://apache.org/xml/features/validation/schema", true);
	builder.setProperty (
			  "http://apache.org/xml/properties/schema/external-schemaLocation",
			  "http://www.w3.org/2001/12/soap-envelope soap-envelope.xsd" + " " +
			  "http://www.uni-mainz.de/imbei/schema.xsd myschema" );
```

...bekomme aber von Eclipse die Meldung bzw. das Tooltip 


> The local variable myschema is never read




Gruss Christian


----------



## clemson (1. Jun 2006)

ich denke das muß so lauten:



			
				columbus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> String myschema = new File("C:\\Dokumente und Einstellungen\\chris\\Eigene Dateien\\Vortrag.tsd").toURI().toString();
> SAXBuilder builder = new SAXBuilder("org.apache.xerces.parsers.SAXParser", true);
> builder.setFeature ( "http://apache.org/xml/features/validation/schema", true);
> ...


----------

